# Bait Questions



## peterilch (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys as you can tell im not the best fisherman i enjoy it very much and lately i've been going up to the ohio river down by 52 and it has been a good time other than the fact that i have not really got any fish  . i usually use worms from my back yard for bait and hot dogs but nothing really works. im just using a regular set up ( hook, few weights, and a bobber :G ). Can some of you guys please advise me on what bait and maybe set up to use. Im not looking for the next world reecord fish, just fish to keep me happy . Thanks


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would have to say I have been pretty successful using worms this year, of course store bought night crawlers, catching everything from catfish, stripe bass, smallies, walleye and of course a ton of drum. Chicken liver and shrimp have been really good for catfish this year also bacon (had some in the fridge spoiled), cut baits like bluegill (live or cut) and skip. Corn has been really good on carp this year I am hearing but I don't carp fish. I am going to try some live feeder goldfish from the pet store this weekend if I get a chance to get out, I will post the results from that when I get a chance. I did call ODNR today to get the ok to use goldfish, it is perfectly legal you just can't dump the leftovers in the river or its a pretty big fine I suppose. Figured I would post that before I started a whole mess of controversy on the use of them.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you are looking to catch catfish you cant go wrong with cut bait. I would recommend shad or skipjack. I have also caught drum, stripers, hybrid stripers, and LM bass on cut shad. That is more of their natural food compared to worms and hotdogs. Sure they will eat those too, but I would give cut bait a try and see if that works any better for you.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

You might also try to fish on bottom (no bobber) with a carolina style rig and fresh night crawlers, I've used this rig since I was a kid and it will catch anything that swims in the Ohio River.. you can buy all the stuff you need at wal-mart and it's inexpensive and easy. You'll need hooks (maybe around a size 4), egg sinkers (these slip up and down the line and allow the fish to run without feeling the resistance of the weight.. around 1/4 to 1/2 ounce should be fine), a pack of large barrel swivels and some glass beads (sold in the sporting goods department as "bobber stoppers"). 

Do a search online for "carolina rig" to see how it all sets up.. it's very easy to understand. And there you go..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I found the Carolina rig to be the ticket on red fish as well down in NC.


----------



## peterilch (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you very much for the replies guys appreciate it greatly. i got to the river kind of late it was dark and i didnt use a bobber. i had a hook at the end of the line with a few weights about a foot from the hook and just tossed it out not too far with a big fat worm on the end. got me a foot and half long cat fish. not sure of what kind it was but it was a catfish haha. im gonna try some of the suggestions you guys gave me this upcoming week and thanks again.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i heard you can take strawberry6n jello and mix it your corn fro caep. my buddy told it workedgood. i gona try it yselof i like cathing big carp on spinnin tackle
goog luck and tight l;ines
gobie


----------

